# The aftermath of a nematode infection. (Microscope photos)



## tyrel (Jun 3, 2009)

This is an update to this thread.

I've had my Hadrurus arizonensis since December 2007. For the past few months, it was developing a white, chalky crust in and around it's mouth. It had been fasting for months, and had lost a great deal of weight. I did some research, and found that these were symptoms of a nematode infection in tarantulas. I decided to euthanize it in the freezer, to prevent the infections spread to the rest of my collection.

I preserved the scorpion in 70% isopropanol alcohol, and tucked it away.

A couple days later I found nematodes. Thousands of them. They had burst out of the scorpions mouth, anus, and most surprisingly, the genital operculum. The entire bottom of the jar looks like a cloud, there are so may worms. I'm not sure if they survived the freezing and were reacting to the alcohol or death of the scorpion, or if they were already dead and were pushed out by the effects of the alcohol in the scorpions body. In any case, they were dead when I found them.

These photos were taken when the scorpion was alive:












These were taken after the worms appeared in the alcohol:

















Sweet dreams everyone...


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sorry but that looked so gross I got nausea looking at it. Does not help that for some stupid reason I am terrified of Worms.:8o


----------



## Aztek (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh come on, it just looks like dental floss.

Also, I have heard of people saying their scorpions had white bubbly substance around their mouths. Maybe they are victims of these.


----------



## tyrel (Jun 3, 2009)

I forgot to mention the the scorpion began to float to the top of it's jar the day before this happened. It was unusual, but I didn't think anything of it at the time.


----------



## H. laoticus (Jun 3, 2009)

aw man, nasty.


----------



## kupo969 (Jun 4, 2009)

That explains all those threads about Avics with white crusty mouths dying. This must be the first thread showing the actual worms and how they can manifest.


----------



## funnylori (Jun 4, 2009)

These don't look like any nematoeds I'm familiar with. However, they do look a lot like horse hair worms. I have found them in grasshoppers in the past and they can infect spiders and other arthropods.


----------



## Mr. Mordax (Jun 4, 2009)

Very weird.  I must say, it doesn't look anything like the entomopathogenic nematodes I'm familiar with where I work.  Then again, those are typically found in insect larvae.


----------



## funnylori (Jun 4, 2009)

I should add that they are related to nematoeds. They have a different method of transmission than nematodes.


----------



## alexi (Jun 4, 2009)

I really wish those things didn't exist.  I find them disgusting and upsetting.  Helpful post though.


----------



## whitewolf (Jun 4, 2009)

Ahh poor little thing. Thats sick though. Just shows the damage these nasty worms do.


----------



## Autumnvicky (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll keep this in mind in case I EVER find white stuff around my tarantula's mouth.  I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Jun 4, 2009)

yummy, nice pics.


----------



## tyrel (Jun 4, 2009)

kupo969 said:


> That explains all those threads about Avics with white crusty mouths dying. This must be the first thread showing the actual worms and how they can manifest.


I'm glad my experience could be helpful.

If anyone is studying these parasites seriously, I'd be glad to provide more specific information and closer photos (Up to 200x magnification).


----------



## Widowman10 (Jun 6, 2009)

tyrel said:


>


KILLER pic. thank you for sharing. some pretty sweet stuff, especially under the 'scope. sorry bout the scorp, but this was pretty enlightening and fascinating.


----------



## esotericman (Jun 20, 2009)

What you is a different species than is found in tarantulas.  Here are some images I took of an Avicularia infection.

http://atshq.org/forum/showpost.php?p=129888&postcount=1

I know this is the scorpion forum, but the hopeful thing is that the two species might not cross Orders.

I'm hopeful at least... infection of scorpions in the wild has been documented before, I'm guessing you're seeing nematomorphs here.  And while every death sucks, yours was at least educational.

Good luck, I hope no others show up with the infection.


----------

